

Monster Energy Drink Cited in Deaths - magikbum
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/23/business/fda-receives-death-reports-citing-monster-energy-a-high-caffeine-drink.html?_r=0

======
pedalpete
The problem with putting labels on cans saying the amount of caffeine (and
often other ingredients) is that just listing the measurement doesn't put it
into context of how much that is.

I had to look it up, and apparently coffee as either a brewed cup, or espresso
shot has between 100-200 mg of caffeine. So the amount of caffeine in the can
isn't out of range for what would be expected of a caffeinated energy drink.

However, we don't require that coffee have a label showing how much caffeine
is in it either.

